# Kit Fee



## dominicana90 (Jan 11, 2009)

How would you caluclate a kit fee?  I'm thinking about charging a kit fee for my photoshoots.  I don't want it to be to much but I don't wnat to be cheap either.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 11, 2009)

If its trade work, then you don't charge a kit fee. The point of a trade, is that everyone works for free and in return gets images and such. If you charge a kit fee, then a photog could charge a " lighting fee" or some kind of fee, because just as you pay for your makeup, they pay for equipment.
So if its trade, thats  exactly what you get images. Otherwise you are just working for a low fee.

HTH.


----------



## dominicana90 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so should I just charge for fashion shows and event liks proms and bridal?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_Ok so should I just charge for fashion shows and event liks proms and bridal?_

 
If you have enough experience and are equipped to take the jobs, then yeah you should charge what you feel you are worth, according to your skills and such.

Good luck!


----------



## dominicana90 (Jan 11, 2009)

ok Thanks!


----------

